# Wie bereitet man Dörrfisch zu?



## Rausreißer (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo Boardies,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Zubereitung von Dörrfisch?
Ich habe bei meinem letzten Norge-Urlaub eine Seite

„Prima torrfiskssnaks av rotskjaerrt Torsk“ geschenkt bekommen.

Was macht man damit am Besten? |kopfkrat 

Gernot #h


----------



## CyTrobIc (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie bereitet man Dörrfisch zu?*

erstmal wässern, und dann ganz normal zubereiten


----------



## platipus (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie bereitet man Dörrfisch zu?*

Da ich oft zum Fjordangeln fahre und manchmal Schwierigkeiten mit dem einfrieren
der Filets habe, hörte ich von einer" *Kühlbox von rubbermaid 80 L."*
Wer kann mir Adressen nennen, wo ich so eine Kühlbox erwerben kann? 
                                                                                  platipus.


----------



## gismowolf (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie bereitet man Dörrfisch zu?*

Hi Rausreißer!
Hier findest Du eine bebilderte Beschreibung für die Zubereitung von Stockfisch....
http://www.dorschfestival.de/
Viel Vergnügen damit!


----------

